# Together



## MonsieurAquilone

Hello all.

How does one write and say "together" in Greek?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

"Together" is μαζί.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you, how do you say it though, a roman script transliteration?


----------



## ireney

MonsieuerA you mean "mazi"?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

yes, thank you for your help.


----------

